# garners/jeepredboy



## kstr0h (May 10, 2009)

i alreayd learned about the jeep/redboy from you guys. now im curious about garners. i was offered a pup with all of this in its bloodiline and im curious about it. anyone have a garner bloodline pit?



edit: its actually colby redboy, not jeep. sorry


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i have a dog bred by garner

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [310358] :: GARNERS DYNOMITE REX


----------



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

wheezie said:


> i have a dog bred by garner
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [310358] :: GARNERS DYNOMITE REX


thats a good looking bulldog


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks, he is a good boy


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow, wayne I never realised how tightly bred Rex is.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah he has just a dash of frisco and chinaman in him lol


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i love that chinaman one of the greats for sure nice pup u should be proud


----------



## pimpidypimp (Dec 30, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

my boy is 3/4 frisco/chinaman and he is very intense, high prey drive, and wind that never ends. i really like him








his ped
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [178842] :: HICKORY X NADJA BREEDING


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

wheezie said:


> i have a dog bred by garner
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [310358] :: GARNERS DYNOMITE REX


wow, what a ped, so tight, his drive has to be phenomenal. beautiful


----------



## pesoanjiran (Nov 10, 2008)

meno222 said:


> my boy is 3/4 frisco/chinaman and he is very intense, high prey drive, and wind that never ends. i really like him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice dog n bloodlines


----------

